# R32 GTR 4wd problem



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello all.

I have a 92 mod skyline R32 GTR. Just changed the engine and gearbox from one body to another, but now we cant get the 4wd to kick in. We have checked fuses etc... Any suggestion what might be wrong??


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Checked fluid level in boot ????


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

Rockon said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have a 92 mod skyline R32 GTR. Just changed the engine and gearbox from one body to another, but now we cant get the 4wd to kick in. We have checked fuses etc... Any suggestion what might be wrong??


I have had this problem on my car.. you must find the pinout diagram for the ECU, im not sure witch pin it was, but you should find one tiny wire that gives the preamp signal to the ECCS boks in the back.. Mine was broken inside the original wieringloom, and a right pain in the ass to find.. When it happened to another GTR32 a buddy have, we just made a new one under the carpet..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Did you unplug the wire on the driverside footwell to make the attesa pump work continue and removed all the air from the attesa system and rack under the car?


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

freakazoid3 said:


> Did you unplug the wire on the driverside footwell to make the attesa pump work continue and removed all the air from the attesa system and rack under the car?


good point dont do the difficult job first :thumbsup:


----------

